# Battery cut out switch



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

Having lost our starter battery to the cold weather last winter (our van is kept in storage with no mains electric for charging) I decided to fit a battery isolator switch to the battery. The leisure batteries are kept at home on a battery optimiser.

Having fitted the isolator switch, when I tested it out (even though the switch is off) I get the dash lights, clock, interior cab light, etc. working, although I can't start the vehicle (2005 Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD). This would indicate to me that even though the switch is off there is an electrical drain on the battery.

Does anyone know if this is the case or if the leisure batteries act as a back up to the starter battery? I haven't tried the switch with the leisure batteries disconnected yet.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pass Les - but a very interesting question.

Where exactly did you position the isolating switch? Presumably to do as it says on the tin, and completely isolate the battery.

That being so, the power could only come from one other source!!

Dave


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

The switch is on the negative battery post. Turn the knob to connect the battery, turn the opposite way to disconnect.

I'm going to try disconnecting the leisure batteries first and see what happens.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bigles said:


> The switch is on the negative battery post.


That's exactly where I would have put it Les.



bigles said:


> I'm going to try disconnecting the leisure batteries first and see what happens.


That should give you the answer - but it will be curious if the leisure batteries do cut in as you suggested in your OP.

Keep us posted please. Some members have problems with discharging batteries, and you may be onto something? :?

Dave


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

Disconnected the liesure batteries and I was still getting a feed to the dash lights, however I could hear a clicking under the passenger seat ( a relay) and at the control panel above the habitation door. As the clicking was happening the dials were jumping.

As both terminal of all three batteries were now disconnected I realised the supply was coming from the solar panel! Covered up the solar panel, reconnected the liesure batteries and with the starter battery isolation switch in the off position there were no dash warning lights.

As my van is stored indoors where there is no sunlight the isolator switch will do the job.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the solution to the puzzle Les.

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope you have a record of your radio security code (if it has one!!) 

Would it not have been easier to just remove the starter battery and take it home so you could "top it up" every month or so prior to next season?? (just a thought :wink: )


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what I cannot understand is, if the isolator switch is correctly fitted and working, how power got to the lights etc.as the leisure batteries should not be connected to the cab circuit. even if the solar panel was charging.The isolator switch is the equivelant to disconnecting the neg lead surely, so all the charge should only be going to the leisure batts.Also is there not a control box that can be turned off.
I thnk I would have just taken off the neg lead and taken the other batts home to charge.

cabby


----------

